# Help! My Ultimate Spiderman Game Won't Work Properly!



## TheBat (Apr 5, 2009)

As you already know by the title, my Ultimate Spiderman game won't work properly. I am able to play it and finish the game but the entire city's colour is distorted and i can barely see where i'm swinging to. I searched throughout the internet to find solutions that would help me have the colour of the city be normal but never found any solutions. The slightest solution will be greatly appreciated. Thank You!


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

hello and welcome to TSF 
please post your full PC Specs :
CPU
Video Card
RAM
Motherboard
PSU


----------



## TheBat (Apr 5, 2009)

My specs are:
CPU: Intel Celeron 2.53GHz
Video Card: Intel(R) 82865G Graphics Controller
RAM: 512 MB of Ram
PSU: 300W
Thank You for your help!


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

have you tried to update your intel graphic drivers?

go to intel.com
and choose download
choose your video card and download the drivers


----------



## TheBat (Apr 5, 2009)

I already have the latest driver and updates. Could it just be the video card itself
Thank you for your help


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

yes it could be from the card, intel cards are not meant for games
and even if Ultimate Spider-Man is not a demanding game, but at least it needs an AGP card or if possible a PCIe to work properly


----------



## TheBat (Apr 5, 2009)

Do you think a Diamond Stealth Radeon 9250 256mb PCI card could do the trick, 'cause i might get one soon.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

getting a PCI card is not a good idea really
PCI video cards are really old and don't expect to run the game at the max settings with it and of course you can't play any new games with it
does your board have a PCIe or an AGP slot?

(please be careful PCI is not PCIe lots of difference between them)


----------



## TheBat (Apr 5, 2009)

I only have a PCI card but read on several pages on the internet the Radeon 9250 is one of the best PCI card and was just released one year before Ultimate Spiderman.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

OK but be careful if you get the card you can't play new games
PCI cards are slow, 

this the card that you are looking for : 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161184

I think that it could play games that are 3 or 4 years old (like NFS most wanted and carbon) and not on high settings


----------



## TheBat (Apr 5, 2009)

Yah, i'm just going to play Battle For Middle Earth 2 and Ultimate Spiderman and get a PS3 during the summer. But does it matter which brand it is, cause i read on several sites that the Diamond Stealth version of Radeon 9250 is the best?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

yeah I think it's good


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

The 9250 is getting on in years now and it only supports DirectX 8.1. Virtually every new game around requires DirectX 9.0c or better to even run, so that card is going to severely limit you.

If you only have a PCI slot, I would reccomend going for a *EVGA 8400*, or a *Sparkle 9400* if you are willing to spend a little bit more.


----------



## TheBat (Apr 5, 2009)

Well actually, it stated on several websited that the Radeon 9250 can support directx 9 too but it wasn't official


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Don't know where they got that from.
The *AMD/ATI* website only states 8.1, so does the *ATI wiki*.

Your choice though, I was just pointing out that you can get a much better card for the same price, unless you are getting some sort of deal on the 9250.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

My opinion is this buy a new motherboard that supports your current CPU new ram and new video card

those graphics cards are a waste of money

Motherboard
XFX MG63Mi7159 LGA 775 NVIDIA GeForce 7150 / nForce 630i HDMI Micro ATX Intel Motherboard
$70
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813141013

Ram
G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory
$45
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231192

and a cheap PCI-E video card like this one

XFX PVT94GZAFG GeForce 9400 GT 1GB 128-bit GDDR2 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready Low Profile Video Card
$60
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150353


----------



## TheBat (Apr 5, 2009)

I only have a PCI card but thanks for all your excellent help, I really appreciate it!


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

well if you still want to get a PCI card
the Geforce 9400 is available as PCI
it's in Tiber's post
maybe you should check it out

EDIT : here it is 
http://jbrlsr.com/?aid=5336121828&b...com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814187057


----------

